# Names photo's and videos



## snowman (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Guys...while I'd love to take the time to repost everything, I'm tired. I need to go to bed.

I just started a thread over at HSM with all of my photo's and video's. Like I said over there, I have no credits, but if it was yours, I liked it  

Here's the link.

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=28737

At the bottom, it also shows a BIG engine from Henry Ford Museum, 20 foot diameter flywheel, 75 RPM maximum speed. That puts the flat belt that would run on it moving at 53 MPH...HOLY CRAP! For you brits, that's 3326 barleycorns / second.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 22, 2008)

A new design in a stove top fan sterling casting kit. Uses a Coleman lantern glass.








Jim McDivitts superb engines


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 22, 2008)

Larry La Pointe's steam hammer




The full size Corliss engine from a museum in PA




In the center of the picture near the hand cuffs is a gold dollar coin




not engines but amazing work


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 22, 2008)

Forrest's solenoid engine












Three engines by Don Hall


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 22, 2008)

4 more Don Hall engines


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 22, 2008)

By Don Hall








Two I C by Ed Smerz




By Don Lesile


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 24, 2008)

Here are some pictures of Rich Carlstedt's 1/16 Scale Steam Engine
of the U.S.S. Monitor
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjoat/sets/72157604705678938/

Along with Louis Chenot's 1932 Duesey
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjoat/sets/72157604705424430/


----------

